# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  A dream made real, Mira the Vietnamese blue beauty rat snake

## Snagrio

After 2 years of waiting and planning, the opportunity presented itself and I acquired my dream snake at last. Say hello to Mira!  :Very Happy: 





Those were the clearest pics I could get, she's blazing fast.  :Bolt: 

The breeder wasn't Zerkle as I was initially planning (really wasn't looking like he was going to produce any this year), but I chanced upon one from Florida (Vinnies Bees) on MM selling a clutch for a decent price compared to the bloated numbers everyone else is asking. They were extremely communicative and helpful during the process and she arrived safe and healthy so it was a good choice.  :Good Job:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-05-2022),_Alicia_ (07-04-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-30-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (06-30-2022),_Starscream_ (06-30-2022),_WrongPython_ (07-03-2022)

----------


## Homebody

That's alotta snake, or it will be.  Congrats.

----------

_Snagrio_ (06-30-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congratulations Snagrio! I know youve had your heart set on a VBB for awhile now. I love to see people achieve their goals! Best wishes with your beautiful new critter.

----------

_Snagrio_ (06-30-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Woo-Hoo!   :Dance:   I'm very happy for you- Welcome to the BP-net family, Mira!  Now slow down!  hahahaha!   :Very Happy:

----------

_Snagrio_ (06-30-2022)

----------


## Armiyana

Congrats!

I can't wait to see all the updates as she grows

----------

_Snagrio_ (06-30-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

I attempted a feeding this morning just to see if she was hungry and, it didn't go well... It must be too soon because she was still nervous and didn't want anything to do with the pinky, coiling and tail "waggling" (rather interesting how it differs from how my corn tail rattles, more of a slow whip than a rapid rattlesnake-imitating buzz). I left it in there just to see if she'd eat it on her own time, but it's untouched. Should I leave it there overnight or try again with a fresh one in a few days/week? This is the first time I've had a genuine refusal so trying to get a feel of what to do here.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## dakski

First, congrats on your dream snake. 

Secondly, I would leave her alone for a few days to a week. Make sure temps are great and just let her be. 

Then I'd offer again and yes, you can leave a F/T prey item in over night to see if she eats. I wouldn't leave it longer than overnight though. 

I don't know much about these guys and what they eat at that size and how often. I also cannot advise on temps, etc. 

Make sure you are offering exactly what the breeder was. If she was on pinkies, offer pinkies, etc. 

It sounds to me that she's getting used to her new environment still. 

Also, most of my snakes would eat anytime, but all are nocturnal and look for food at night. I'd be offering when she's most likely to eat, which might not be the morning. 

Good luck and keep us posted.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-02-2022),_Homebody_ (07-04-2022),_Snagrio_ (07-02-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

What he said ^ ^ ^  :Wink:   Most likely just too soon, snake is upset & afraid in totally new surroundings.  Time of day can matter too.  As stated, feed EXACTLY what the breeder or source did for best results.  Agree that overnight is okay, at the most though- they get ripe quickly in warm weather/ & warm indoor temps.  Mostly, just slow down- let this  :Snake: settle in.

----------

_Snagrio_ (07-02-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

She was on week old mouse pinkies with the breeder, so that's correct. Temps are where they should be (mid 70's with a warm side in the low 80's). I did offer in the morning because from what I've read VBBs are more diurnal so I figured I should offer in daylight hours, but given she's not even a month old and just moved here night time would make much more sense regardless.

Haven't been bothering her otherwise, at most a brief peek or two just to check on her occasionally but I haven't handled her at all.

If she hasn't eaten it by tomorrow morning I'll take it out and give her more time before offering again. I know it's best to take breaks between offering attempts.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-02-2022),_dakski_ (07-02-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

The pinky was still there. Took it out and offered it to my hens (they'll eat anything). I'll give her several days to a week completely alone, hopefully that will be enough for her to adjust and regain her appetite.  :Please: 

She did eat least 3 times before leaving the breeder so I have confirmation that she's eaten before, but I still worry.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-03-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...I have confirmation that she's eaten before, but I still worry.


Welcome to the A.H.S.  :Good Job:   (Association of Hovering Snarents)   :Very Happy:   (of which I'm a life-time member, by the way)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-30-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

I offered Mira another pinky after waiting a week and, she still didn't take it...

I waited until sunset, warmed it up with a hairdryer just beforehand, and she still wanted nothing to do with it. I left it in her hide and quickly left hoping she'll eat it in private, but if it's still there by tomorrow morning I'm going to have to look for a live pinky because it's around two weeks since she last ate and I'm getting very worried.  :Sad:

----------


## Snagrio

I decided to carefully check again about 15 minutes later. SHE ATE!  :Very Happy: 

I'm so relieved, the mental weight on my shoulders for the whole past week has finally been lifted. Guess I know how she's likes to feed now; in complete in total privacy. As long as it works, I'm happy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-09-2022),_dakski_ (07-10-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (07-10-2022),_Starscream_ (07-10-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I decided to carefully check again about 15 minutes later. SHE ATE! 
> 
> I'm so relieved, the mental weight on my shoulders for the whole past week has finally been lifted. Guess I know how she's likes to feed now; in complete in total privacy. As long as it works, I'm happy.


I'm not surprised that she wanted maximum privacy & I'm very glad you've crossed that hurdle now.   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (07-10-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Mira had her first shed with me. Never even knew she was in blue due to leaving her alone. But thankfully the humidity in her tub was already sufficiently high so she had a complete go at it. She also ate 2 pinkies (though again only after I left completely and checked back later, but whatever suites her best).

Going to wait until another one or two feedings and then I will actually take her out for the first time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-14-2022),_dakski_ (07-14-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Well, just had my first handling session. Tons of tail waggling, bit me twice (second was enough to make me wince and draw a tiny amount of blood) and she musked. So, about as I expected.  :ROFL: 


There were some periods where she was calm though. Those crystal clear pics are proof. Also like Hoco before her, I made a point to keep holding her for a little while to make a point that biting me wasn't going to let her get her way, and that I'm not something to be feared.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2022),_dakski_ (07-21-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2022),_Homebody_ (07-21-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such pretty eyes & facial markings!

----------


## Snagrio

Handling session #2.





She flung nearly her entire body out of the tub when I was trying to get her in my hands. Can't underestimate that speed.  :Surprised:  I think we're making a bit of progress otherwise though. Only bit me once this time and didn't tail waggle quite as much. She's also not terribly flighty once I actually have her out. Nervous sure but not full panic mode.

She did get me good right on a knuckle though, but I knew the challenges going in (in fact it was _because_ of them that I got her) and don't hold it against her whatsoever. In fact she slid over the bite at one point and I was relived when it was just my blood on her scales and not hers, that's how much I don't mind.  :ROFL:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-29-2022),_dakski_ (07-29-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (07-30-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I think you'll live-   :Very Happy:    Snakes that like to "launch" are fun- they make sure we pay attention.

----------

_Homebody_ (07-30-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Wasn't sure where to put this kind of update, but I guess here works.

After a ton of time, money and work, her permanent enclosure is finished. Going to wait until she has some more size and confidence to her before I put her in it though, since I'd have a hard time finding her at her current size. That and testing the parameters and letting the excess moisture from the newly mixed substrate out.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-01-2022),_dakski_ (08-01-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (08-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh yeah, she's gonna LOVE that!  You did a beautiful job!   :Good Job:

----------


## Homebody

:Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Snagrio

My young queen.  :Aww:  Feels weird to have a snake that's more likely to be out in the open during the middle of the day after what I'm used to.  :ROFL: 

On another note, when I had to handle her for the decor cleaning debacle (and the rest of the tub because might as well by that point), she didn't bite me. Granted I also kept her head away from my hands until she calmed down enough, but still. I'm surprised at how fast she's taming down.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-04-2022),_dakski_ (08-04-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (08-04-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

You never know, some snakes stay really hyper & snappy, but if you're patient & considerate, many do calm down despite their dreadful reputations- I hope yours does too- it makes handling more pleasant for all, & I believe that when snakes aren't so stressed they stay healthier too.  I've known plenty of snakes that didn't live up to their bad reputations at all, so always keep an open mind, & try to understand where the snake is coming from.   :Wink:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-30-2022),_dakski_ (08-04-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Another time out with me, and I don't think she even musked and it only took her a minute to calm down once she recognized it was me. She's tamed down to the point where she's about as easy to handle as my corn, I'm in disbelief at how fast she's accepted me. All this time I was prepared to have a snake that would be moody with me at the best of times but no, she's a dear.


Except when it comes to getting her picture taken, she doesn't like that.  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-18-2022),_dakski_ (08-18-2022),Erie_herps (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (08-18-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

She's home!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-29-2022),_dakski_ (08-29-2022),_Homebody_ (08-29-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

SWEET!   :Good Job:

----------


## Snagrio

Look at her go, the young queen's surveying her new domain already.  :Love:

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-29-2022),_dakski_ (08-30-2022),_Homebody_ (08-29-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh yes, colubrids know how to check things out- they're not snakes that hide all the time.  Enjoy!  Rat snakes are addicting-  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snagrio

A "happy accident" of sorts; I was initially annoyed while setting up that I didn't have any singular slabs of cork bark big enough to make "solid" platforms and had to jigsaw puzzle pieces around, but it turned out to be exactly to her liking as she can hide under them. Also going to try and figure out a sky hide for her, one that I can easily access and remove if needed. I've got some ideas on how to go about that though.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-30-2022),_Homebody_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yeah, that worked out great!  Happy "accident"- :Very Happy:

----------


## Homebody

> Also going to try and figure out a sky hide for her, one that I can easily access and remove if needed. I've got some ideas on how to go about that though.


Well, if you're ever looking for a way to put in a sky hide that's kind of a pain to access and remove don't hesitate to PM me.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> Well, if you're ever looking for a way to put in a sky hide that's kind of a pain to access and remove don't hesitate to PM me.


I know you can just screw the rims of a hide upside down on the ceiling, which is what I'm trying to avoid since you'd have to unscrew it every time if access is needed. I have ideas ranging from getting more lipped L brackets and putting them right at the edge of the ceiling and flipping a hide over to rest its rims over, with juuuust enough room to lift and slip the hide out if needed. Or have the hide right side up and have a shelf underneath it on drawer tracks so I can slide the shelf out and access from underneath. I'll figure something out when I have the time.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> I know you can just screw the rims of a hide upside down on the ceiling, which is what I'm trying to avoid since you'd have to unscrew it every time if access is needed. I have ideas ranging from getting more lipped L brackets and putting them right at the edge of the ceiling and flipping a hide over to rest its rims over, with juuuust enough room to lift and slip the hide out if needed. Or have the hide right side up and have a shelf underneath it on drawer tracks so I can slide the shelf out and access from underneath. I'll figure something out when I have the time.


If I understand you correctly, then I went the L bracket route and left aaaalmost enough room to lift and slip the hide out.  I could make it easier to remove, but it would feel a little less secure.  I only remove it during my monthly clean out, so adjusting it is not high priority.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Mira just keeps changing how I think with snakes. I'm so used to looking under things that the last place I thought to look was _up_.

And another thing that I keep failing at is to not helicopter too much. Was so focused on finding her to see how she was doing after her first meal in the new digs that I (lightly) bumped one of the cork bark pieces on top of her, I felt so terrible... Shouldn't have been poking around the day after she ate as it is but my worry on where she was overtook rational.  :Sigh2: 

Really should've expected her to be there anyway since that's the warmest platform right under the RHP, exactly where she'd want to digest.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-01-2022),_Homebody_ (09-01-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That is a bit different from ground dwellers like BPs- many rat snakes are semi-arboreal & love to climb- that's partly what I love about them, including their more out-going nature & activity level.

----------


## HouseofBoop

Congratulations on your beautiful new girl! 😍

----------


## Snagrio

Had to make an adjustment. She had been inside the biggest bamboo stump for about 3 days and I was getting concerned that she couldn't get out, so I carefully took the piece out to tip over (really glad I made everything movable) and plugged it off with chunks of cork bark and super glue like I already did with the other two stalks for the same reason. She probably wasn't really stuck and just felt comfy/safe in there, but I was  inevitably going to have to do this anyway because I'm sure it was only  a matter of time before she truly DID get stuck as she grew in size, which she is doing, quickly.



On a lighter note, she and Hoco had their first hopper mice tonight (with bonus pinkies since I've still got all of those to go through).

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-05-2022),_Homebody_ (09-08-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Behold, a _blue_ blue beauty.  :ROFL:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-10-2022),_Homebody_ (09-10-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

My little queen out of a fresh shed.  :Wuv: 
(There's a light reflecting off her cheek in the second pic in case it  looks like scale damage, I thought it was an injury too when I first  looked at it).


She did bite me again, but it entirely my own fault. She was hiding in one of her floor hides which she doesn't usually do so I spent an inordinate amount of time trying to find her in the first place, and then I brought her upstairs so my dad could see her, and having another person in front of her got her upset enough. Lesson learned.

Worst part is I was explaining to my dad how calm and handleable she has been compared to her species' reputation, only for her to nip my hand seconds after as if to prove a point.  :ROFL:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-16-2022),_Homebody_ (09-16-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's kind of a "typical" Beauty snake nip- she still has a "shorter fuse" than other snakes, so she gets upset (defensive) easier.  That's a "brat snake" for ya, lol.
She's looking good though.

----------


## Snagrio

More of my baby girl.


Though she's quickly becoming not a baby anymore, look how long she is already.  :Surprised: 


Each handling session I'm learning more and more how to work with her. This time the lesson was never be distracted with anything else and give her full attention at all times. Kind of had to dig her out to get her since she was in a floor hide for a change and that meant moving decor out of the way. Well I tried to put things back in place while she was in my one hand and she did not like that at all and gave me a tag in protest. I got the message.  :Embarassed:  It's also a balancing act of keeping up with her movements without spooking her, which doesn't take much. But we do eventually reach a point where she slows down and we both can relax which is nice.

Overall, definitely a "look, don't touch" snake for anyone else but me, but that's what my other two snakes are for.  :Wink:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-30-2022),_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> 


She's a stunner!  Will she keep those yellows as she matures?

----------


## Homebody

> 


That pattern on her side looks like mosaic tile.  Unbelievable!

----------


## Snagrio

> She's a stunner!  Will she keep those yellows as she matures?


Both of her parents are the blue and white variety, so I'd say no. I did specifically want that type though as it allows the blues and steely greys to stand out more imo.

Father.


Mother.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-30-2022),_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Homebody

> 


Oh, my!  That's a whole lotta beautiful snake.  Will your current enclosure be big enough for her when she's full grown?

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> She's a stunner!  Will she keep those yellows as she matures?


If you like the yellows/golden colors, you might prefer the Taiwan Beauty rat snakes, as I do.  Much the same snake (size, markings & temperament-wise), just from another area that evolved slightly different coloration.  (I used to keep some Taiwan Beauties-  :Wink:  -they get big too, but when you get them as hatchlings & work with them, I didn't find them to be very nippy- just restless, more like a "racer" than a rat snake.)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Overall, definitely a "look, don't touch" snake for anyone else but me, but that's what my other two snakes are for.


I wouldn't say they're a "look, don't touch" snake- but you need to acquire them as hatchlings, & patiently work with them- then enjoy the rewards.  When I raised some Taiwan Beauties (quite similar but sporting gold & black), I didn't get nipped once they grew up some.  Like all hatchlings, they're defensive, & more like a racer-type snake (as well as some other types of rat snakes) they need close attention but with a light touch- not heavy restraint- so it just helps to have some snake experience.  They're not inclined to sit still or move slowly so you can keep up with them easily-  :ROFL: They're very alert but not "mean"- at least not the Taiwans I knew.  Needless to say, they're also "easy to feed" on f/t rodents too.  (or chicks, if you like- I fed rodents)

----------

_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> Oh, my!  That's a whole lotta beautiful snake.  Will your current enclosure be big enough for her when she's full grown?


It's 6x3x3 (72"x30"x36" to be exact) so I believe it is. Will probably need to adjust her arboreal shelves when she's bigger though. An 8x4x4 would be the utmost ideal but the current one already just barely squeezed through the house.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> I wouldn't say they're a "look, don't touch" snake- but you need to acquire them as hatchlings, & patiently work with them- then enjoy the rewards.  When I raised some Taiwan Beauties (quite similar but sporting gold & black), I didn't get nipped once they grew up some.  Like all hatchlings, they're defensive, & more like a racer-type snake (as well as some other types of rat snakes) they need close attention but with a light touch- not heavy restraint- so it just helps to have some snake experience.  They're not inclined to sit still or move slowly so you can keep up with them easily- They're very alert but not "mean"- at least not the Taiwans I knew.  Needless to say, they're also "easy to feed" on f/t rodents too.  (or chicks, if you like- I fed rodents)


I meant in the context of like, family members and younger relatives, i.e. mostly kids. With her speed and agility I wouldn't trust her to not whip around and give a niece or nephew a nip if they tried to pet her at this stage. Maybe if she calms down enough with age I'd consider it with caution, but not now. Last thing I want to do is give one of them a traumatic experience when my aim is to endear young minds to these creatures. Part of why I first started with a BP.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Homebody

Wow!  From this:

to this:
.
  Ain't nature crazy?

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-30-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I like their big eyes & "bandit mask" too.  Yup, nature's got this.

----------

_Homebody_ (09-30-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

She is really looking so good Snagrio ! Great work you are doing with and for her.

----------


## Snagrio

Bit of an overdue update, but a number of things have changed. Went to the local show the other week and got some larger cork bark flats to make more stable platforms for her climbing shelves and used the smaller pieces that used to be awkwardly jigsawed across the brackets on top of the slabs to serve as hides.


She greatly appreciates these changes.

I also got crews of springtails and isopods for all 3 of the snake enclosures to go bioactive which is nice.


And finally, after her most recent shed I have some exciting news. Her blues are starting to come in!  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-31-2022),_Homebody_ (10-31-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I can totally see why she appreciates the upgrades.   :Good Job:   Especially that "sky-hide"- very nice.  She's growin' like a weed, too.

----------


## Snagrio

> I can totally see why she appreciates the upgrades.    Especially that "sky-hide"- very nice.  She's growin' like a weed, too.


Indeed, this is her full length now and she's not even halfway done.  :Surprised:

----------

_Homebody_ (10-31-2022),_Spicey_ (10-31-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Didn't musk this time, but she did take a swipe at my other arm.

Don't think she'll ever not be short-fused.  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-17-2022),Erie_herps (11-18-2022),_Homebody_ (11-18-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Only time will tell if she ever mellows out- but that would be boring anyway, right?  She's making sure you get your money's worth.   :Wink:

----------

Erie_herps (11-18-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

> Only time will tell if she ever mellows out- but that would be boring anyway, right?  She's making sure you get your money's worth.


That IS part of why I got her yes. She adds a little more spice to my life for sure.  :Tip of the Hat:

----------

Erie_herps (11-18-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

So the past couple of days have been rough... She unexpectedly had a REALLY bad shed, just pieces everywhere. Even after putting her in a container with wet paper towels for a bit, soaking the substrate and giving her a day to try and slough off the rest, she still had quite a bit left. Had to manually rub and carefully peel off the rest, which of course was mostly her lower neck up to her head. To her credit she only bit me twice during the process.



I was dutifully keeping things humid while she was in blue, but I think what happened was I sprayed everything _except_ the hide she was under (so I didn't disturb her), and she never left that hide so she was bone dry the whole time. That and just before she shed she went up to the highest platform where it's the driest which no doubt didn't help.

----------

_Homebody_ (12-11-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Bad sheds are NO fun!  But I'm glad you helped her get it done- that's what I'd have done.  Many snakes don't bite for helping them shed, but this isn't typically one of them, lol.

----------


## Snagrio

Also forgot to add that she's already surpassed my corn in weight despite being half his age (he's 122 grams, she's 124). And she was only 33 grams when she first came home to me. Crazy.  :Surprised:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-11-2022),_Homebody_ (12-11-2022)

----------


## Snagrio

Within just the past couple days, she's gained a lot of confidence and attitude.



Any other occasion I'd see her out in the open she'd crinkle up and freeze. Not this time. Met me head on at the glass and gave those long, slow tongue flicks. She wasn't scared. She was _mad._  :ROFL: 

She was oddly quite calm when I handled her the other day. Though I think that was because she was resting at the coolest corner of the enclosure and was a bit sluggish as a result.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-17-2022),_Homebody_ (12-17-2022)

----------


## Homebody

Wow!  She's somethin'.

----------


## Bogertophis

I love those "rat snake attitudes" too- aren't they fun?   :Very Happy:   Though my current snakes are more mellow, with one exception- my Korean rat snake- he's quite sassy. I especially love that rat snakes interact more with their "cage furniture"- they do seem to get more confidence with height to climb in & on- many feel (& are) safer in trees in nature.

----------

